# Little Tom's long tongue



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Here'a Tom this morning, showing off that big long tongue of his.
Wasn't gonna bore anybody with pics again, but couldn't resist this one.


----------



## Don9337 (Jun 29, 2006)

What a handsome boy!:wavey:


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Tom is so CUTE....I love his color.. he does have a long tongue 

Aleesha


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a handsome guy. You gotta love it when they hang their tongues out like that--it makes them look so happy. Biscuit has a long skinny tongue and he keeps growing new black spots on it. Pretty soon his whole tongue will be black. The second picture shows his new spots at the front of his tongue. They started as dots and are quickly gaining in size.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Pictures are not boring, to me they are the best thing about forums. Tom is such a handsome boy...and I love that great toung of his.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Dixie says, "you call THAT a tounge?"....


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

LOL! Greg you crack me up!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Wasn't gonna bore anybody with pics again, but couldn't resist this one.


Hey Dave.....you ain't boring anyone with your pictures... I love Tom's pictures... Keep posting 'em.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Photos of Tom are never boring!! Please don't stop posting them.

Dixie, oh my!!!!

Tabitha has no black spots on her tongue, just green crud from her toys!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

A longe tongue is a handy tool: f.i. you can clean your nose with it....


----------



## Marion (Sep 9, 2006)

your dogs are very cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Hey Dave.....you ain't boring anyone with your pictures... I love Tom's pictures... Keep posting 'em.


I agree-your pictures are great!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

greg bell said:


> Dixie says, "you call THAT a tounge?"....


nice bit of tinkering there Greg !!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rebel Red said:


> Tom is so CUTE....I love his color.. he does have a long tongue
> Aleesha


it's not as long as Dixie's though !!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

kowey said:


> A longe tongue is a handy tool: f.i. you can clean your nose with it....


Brilliant !! ........................seems like you've got a pic for every occasion.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Hey Dave.....you ain't boring anyone with your pictures... I love Tom's pictures... Keep posting 'em.


Hey Rick...........................don't tempt me !! I was out with Tom yesterday morning for about an hour or so and rattled off 150 shots. and that was being conservative.


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Tom is such a beautiful dog, I just love him!

And hey we'll never get fed up of more pics


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

This one's an old photo now, but it does demonstrate a good length of tongue...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Paul B said:


> This one's an old photo now, but it does demonstrate a good length of tongue...


Yup !! that's a fair old tongue he has there. Good to see you back on the air again, how's Harvey doing these days ??


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Yup !! that's a fair old tongue he has there. Good to see you back on the air again, how's Harvey doing these days ??


Thanks Dave.

Harvey's doing ok thanks. Still wearing me out with all the walks - I'm sure he'd go all day if I could stick it out. But I don't mind really. My work has been keeping me far too busy lately and I feel guilty that I may not be taking him enough (still more than a lot of dogs I know of though).

He's developed one or two little habits which I'd like to get rid of too. For instance, digging holes in the lawn and walking the dirty paws right into the house. You should see the lovely cream carpet we _used_ to have in the lounge!

Still love the little bu**er though


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

man, you Brits are really infatuated with mushy peas and long tounges.. It's probably why our ancestors left.. that and no Dairy Queens..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> man, you Brits are really infatuated with mushy peas and long tounges.. It's probably why our ancestors left.. that and no Dairy Queens..


Yep.....how can you live without Dairy Queens?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

To: Dave

Tom is a BEAUTIFUL DOG! We are NEVER BORED WITH PICTURES!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

greg bell said:


> man, you Brits are really infatuated with mushy peas and long tounges.. It's probably why our ancestors left.. that and no Dairy Queens..





RickGibbs said:


> Yep.....how can you live without Dairy Queens?



Erm.... Could someone enlighten me as to what Dairy Queens are? Not sure if its me just being a Brit, but it sounds a bit dodgy to me :gotme:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul B said:


> Erm.... Could someone enlighten me as to what Dairy Queens are? Not sure if its me just being a Brit, but it sounds a bit dodgy to me :gotme:


Dairy Queen.... Fast food burgers. But their hamburgers are MUCH better than McDonalds (in my opinion). Soft serve ice cream is their specialty, with Blizzards, cones, sundaes, etc.

http://www.dairyqueen.com/en-US/default.htm


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Paul B said:


> Thanks Dave.
> He's developed one or two little habits which I'd like to get rid of too. For instance, digging holes in the lawn and walking the dirty paws right into the house. You should see the lovely cream carpet we _used_ to have in the lounge!
> Still love the little bu**er though


Yeh, Tom still does that, the worst habit he has though is rolling in muck, and I mean muck, took him out yesterday on our usual walk and he popped into a woody patch, then I spotted him having a roll, looks like the local brats have started to use the woody areas as a toilet...........he was covered, had to trek back to the pool then a shampoo him when we got home. He got a telling off and a bit of a slap with his lead, but he even thought that was marvelous.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Please don't stop the pictures, they're anything but boring! Tom is quite a character and endlessly entertaining!


----------

